# comicbookmovie.com [403 - Forbidden: Access is denied]



## Flash (Feb 15, 2015)

So, whenever i tries to open the site - it shows ACCESS IS DENIED.

*i.imgur.com/iXXkdrG.png

Online proxies are the only way to visit the site. Anyone is having the same problem? Any other alternative ways to visit the site?


----------



## abhigeek (Feb 15, 2015)

Same here.
For proxy use Hola unblocker


----------



## Mr.Reese (Feb 15, 2015)

Works fine for me


Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/9C7EGI2.jpg


----------

